# Apache server



## awwww (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have a web server with the specs below and my apache server is being a hog using all my ram 7gigs or 8gigs of ram. When there is a rush of traffic at once my whole server crashes and i have to reboot apache.The way my site is set up i have a tube script and i use the tube script to host videos on my forum i have 1000 videos on the tube script. i brought a biger server and more ram because of the down time i been having im really tryin to figure out why its crashing and using so much ram. I installed eAccelerator didnt seem to help with the apache server whats so ever any suggestions on what i could do to help with this issue.

Intel Quad Core Xeon X3430 (4 x 2.40 GHz, 8MB Cache)
> 2-bay Supermicro Chassis and Motherboard
> 8 GB REG ECC DDR3 (twice your current setup)
> 250 GB Enterprise Grade SATA II
> 10 TB Bandwidth 1gig Uplink Port
> CentOS 64 Bit (Latest Stable)


----------

